
Outsourcing Turns Inside-Out as Indians Open U.S. Centers. - KeepTalking
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-10-25/outsourcing-turns-inside-out-as-indians-open-u-s-centers.html
======
rikacomet
The title is wrongly placed, its not inside-out reversal, but only a marginal
workforce is now being hired in the US itself, with a Indian heart, this model
is still better than whole-sum US (put a european country here) owned center
as:

\- The TCS still has Indian Top Level Executives, overseeing things from
India, who take home a comparatively smaller amount of remuneration compared
to US based peers only, backed by the fact that cost of living in US, is still
a lot higher compared to cost of living in India.

\- Moreover due to growing nationalistic movement in US over outsourcing, this
is the best way, at cost of 1-20 top level jobs, 200-1000 jobs are secured per
such center.

ofcourse, lastly the margin is greater for these Indian IT giants based on the
appreciation in value of US Dollar in last 1-2 years.

it was 43-45 Rs for 1 dollar in 2007-08, it is now up to 55-58, after coming
down from 60-63 level few months back.

India of course have its own set of problems due to it as well, as we have to
import a lot of petroleum in US dollars.

